# Lethargic 6 month old puppy???



## MowglisMom (Dec 13, 2011)

First let me say that if I could take Mowgli to a vet I would, unfortunately I live in Bocas del Toro, Panama on a practically deserted island (we run an out island resort)..

Anyways, the nearest vet is a 4 hour bus ride away (and I dont think they would take too kindly to a 6 month GSD puppy on a bus -__-)

The only thing we could do is fly in a vet from the city.. but that would cost mucho $$$ SO before we do that I'm wondering if anyone else has had the same problem?

My Mowgli is almost 6 months old... and up until recently hes been very active, always running around and chasing the other dogs and playing. But the past few days all he does is sleep inside the house. He still wants food.. hes gotten pretty chubby actually so we have are trying to cut down on food.. but the point is he always wants to eat (always has)

Im wondering if he just needs to be wormed? Or if its something more serious.

This is my first big dog (all previous dogs have been under 15lbs! lol) so I'm constantly worrying about him.. very different experience from raising a cockapoo.. Any advice/insight would be appreciated, Thank you


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Is he just sleeping a lot?? I mean...could be a growth spurt?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Let me say that I am not the most qualified person on here to be giving advice but it does not sound normal for your boy to just be laying around. You said that he was still eating good, is he doing a normal stool and urinating ok?

If his potty breaks seem normal it does not sound like a blockage. You did not mention if he was throwing up so I guess that would be a no. Is he drinking more or less water?

Sorry I am not much help just throwing some things out there, but I hope that your boy starts doing better soon.


----------



## MowglisMom (Dec 13, 2011)

I haven't seen him go to the bathroom in a while (but that doesn't mean anything, our property is 25 acres.. and he has free roam of the place with 4 other dogs.. all the other dogs belong to my father in law)

Anyways... I think hes going to the bathroom alright.. I don't see him struggling or looking uncomfortable.

He vomited once the other day, but thats because I accidently dropped a loaf of bread and he gobbled it up as fast as he could before I saw him... and then promptly puked. 


Do dogs get tired when they hit a growth spurt?? He has grown a lot in the last 2 weeks. 

I think I'm going to either put him in the yard for a few days or have him on a leash so I can keep my eye on him.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

If he is running loose on 25 acres, he could have gotten something toxic. What does his gum color look like? Is it nice and pink or white? When was he last wormed? 
How about his vaccinations?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is his temperature? Is his stomach hard? Is he bloating?


----------



## MowglisMom (Dec 13, 2011)

He has the opportunity to run loose on 25 acres, but he very rarely leaves my side (and only for a short time... time Im assuming he uses to go to the bathroom haha) 

Totally possible he picked up something toxic.. a few dogs on other islands have had problems with poisonous frogs, but they all foamed at the mouth and started having seizures within 24 hours of contact :/

Mowgli SEEMS to be feeling better this morning.. I think it may have just been a growth spurt? Hes back to running around and getting into trouble <3

(just to answer the questions, his gums were pink. last wormed about 2 months ago.. time to worm him again I think. Hes almost 6 months, so his next set of vaccines are coming up, along with his first rabies vaccine.

Temperature seemed normal, but his belly was a bit hard and he did seem a little bloated (which worried me a lot yesterday) But it looks like hes feeling better.

Thank you to everyone who responded.. I appreciate it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have any pumpkin? That might help him go. Is he eating today? And not vomiting it?


----------

